# We could use some art help...



## kbrules808 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi all!

We are looking for people to help make some games - the goal of the project is to create a *hobby* team that will eventually be able to learn, tackle bigger projects, and make some cool games. We work as team altogether, discussing options together, and making decisions with democratic votes. Nothing is super strict and your voice will always be heard. Whether you're a full time professional looking or a project that will actually take your input, or are brand new to the industry and looking to just get a foot in the door - you are exactly what we're looking for.

Currently we are working on a game about a squirrel trying to survive and find a mate while fighting the oppressive raccoon regime in a ruined post-apocalyptic dystopia. We'll have some jokes, twists, and maybe a scare or two. We need you to help us make some decisions and bring a beautiful aesthetic to our dark post-apocalyptic world ruled by cute little animals with devious agendas.

As of the time of writing this we have not make any of the art decisions so if you're interested, get in early and watch your idea become a reality.

Currently we are looking for:
Concept Artists
2D Texture Artists
3D Modelers
Level Designers
Sound/FX
*ANY EXPERIENCE LEVEL*

If you're interested please message me, leave a reply, or contact our Team Lead on Discord:﻿ Wing Dancer#2868


----------



## kbrules808 (Oct 14, 2019)

To clarify a couple of things: We are currently working on a 3D game in Unity and have plenty of coders so you won't need to know any of that! 
Also, we are good on Sound/FX - still need plenty of 3D artists, though, specifically we need a model rigger, preferably with knowledge of quadrupeds!

(Anyone that can mock up some concept art is still our number 1 need)


----------



## kbrules808 (Oct 14, 2019)

Update: We are filled up for 3D modelers. 
We do still need more concept artists, riggers, animators, and texture painters for sure.


----------

